
A Virtualized Raspberry Pi Inside a Docker Image - feross
https://github.com/lukechilds/dockerpi
======
Havoc
Interesting idea.

Cant think of a practical use for it off the top of my head though. I use my
rasp for experimental stuff exactly because it's so fast to nuke so not sure
what I'd gain from a vm

